# Im a celebrity get me out of here



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

How funny is this show? And whats everyones fav bush tuka trial?

The Eating one is fab in my book


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't even watch that load of c**p tbh :lol: still would'nt even if that horse jordan wasn't on it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its awful "Im a Z list get me out of here?:lol:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't believe people watch this C**P


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My fave bush tukka trial will be the one where it gets that Kim woman from stopping saying 'Luvvie' to everyone, and turns her into a mean psycho  :thumb:


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont get to see it because topgear is on at the same time, and i wouldnt waste the space on my hard drive recording "I'm a celeb":lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its awful "Im a Z list get me out of here?:lol:


More like "I'm a Z list, get me *in* there" ('cos my career's round the U bend and I'm about as popular as Meg Griffin).


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

it is pretty dire to be honest


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

The wife's got it on from last night. 

Fairly dire. Just got worse as Jordan has just arrived along with her botox.

Doesn't Sam Fox look, er, ordinary.


G


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> More like "I'm a Z list, get me *in* there" ('cos my career's round the U bend and I'm about as popular as Meg Griffin).


:lol: Very true.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote of the week from Jordan last night "I,m a lot more maturer now!"


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dcj said:


> Quote of the week from Jordan last night "I,m a lot more maturer now!"


Are her t1ts sagging now:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Are her t1ts sagging now:lol:


Which side ?

Camilla has now left too - but Joe Bugner is stepping in to take her place (an old boxer for those that don't know) :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Absolute guff!


----------

